# Woman's magazine looking for inspirational stories for Christmas editon FEE PAID



## nosman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello,

I write for a weekly woman's magazine and we're looking for incredible stories from women who have overcome fertility problems for our Christmas issues. If you, or anyone you know, would like to tell your story, please get in touch by emailing [email protected] The interview would be done over the phone, you would have approval of the words prior to publication and we would pay a fee for your time too. 

Thanks,
Nikki


----------

